
Show HN: Native iOS UI to native Android UI online and instant porting tool - jaoued
https://www.myappconverter.com/
======
jaoued
We’ve made some recent improvements to make the porting as easy and as simple
as possible, our objective being to give an enhanced amazing user experience
from using our platform. We’ve also making progress in completing all the iOS
UI to Android UI mapping but the major feature on Xcode 8 such as auto-layout
will be supported in November. he major improvement made in this release is
the automatic apk generation so the user can visualise the UI part of the app
in an Android device simulator.

In order to visualise the apk, make sure you turn-off for now auto-layout in
the iOS submitted project.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

------
wingerlang
Shouldn't the "they trust us" show both iOS and Android versions?

~~~
jaoued
Thanks for this. Will show indeed both versions.

